# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Otras rapaces en Monfragüe

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como normalmente os subo fotos de buitres leonados y negros  y alimoches en Monfragüe, hoy aprovecho para abrir este hilo con otras especies de aves rapaces en la misma zona; el pasado 22 de junio estuve en un hide donde pude fotografiar a un busardo ratonero y un aguililla calzada, y comienzo por las fotos del ratonero:





















Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-jul-2016),HUESITO (03-jul-2016),JMTrigos (03-jul-2016),Jonasino (04-jul-2016),perdiguera (04-jul-2016),sergi1907 (03-jul-2016),willi (05-jul-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

En el mismo hide pude fotografiar el mismo día un aguililla calzada (con una paloma como presa):















Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (08-jul-2016),HUESITO (08-jul-2016),willi (17-jul-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

La última foto, me impresiona.... ¡Que cara de mala leche tiene!
Muchas gracias por tu trabajo los Terrines.

----------

Los terrines (08-jul-2016)

----------

